
How do CIA hacking tools for SSH work? - ylo
https://www.ssh.com/ssh/cia-bothanspy-gyrfalcon
======
ylo
Technical analysis of how BothanSpy and Gyrfalcon work, what they can be used
for, and how easy they would be to reimplement. I am somewhat puzzled by them
though...

